# General > Pets Corner >  too who ever ran our lovely staffy over!!!

## caithnesslad

:: tonight at appox 10pm ish at 19 larel halkirk our lovely boy bear the staffie pup was hit and killed by a car and the owner of that car did not stop, we have pieces of your car and it has been reported to the police
i hope who is responsible for this is very ashamed of there actions!! HOW COULD YOU NOT STOP THATS VERY CRUEL,,,,,,,
how can you sleep tonight knowing what you have done your actions are despicable!!!!
any info would be appreciated to 01955661359 or 01955661325 
thankyou all for your support you have been great x

----------


## Torvaig

Oh I am so sorry to hear that; accidents happen but to not acknowledge the seriousness of it is atrocious. Poor wee dog; hope it was quick for him so that he did not suffer too much. I feel for you; dogs are part of the family and very much a friend.

I hope you get closure on this......

----------


## Dadie

I dont know how or why they didnt stop as it is a reportable offence  
But if they thought they couldnt be caught or thought it was a cat it didnt need reported.
Shame on them!
And sorry for your loss and I hope the person is accountable ........but doubt it!
But do you know you are libel for the damage your dog caused to their vehicle if left able to roam or escaped?
Even if it was killed?

----------


## caithnesslad

yes i do understand that but its hardly the point the point is someone killed our dog and most certainly knew they has hit him he weighed 3stone!! they did not have the decorum to stop and say sorry,,,,,

----------


## Dadie

Was he tagged?...so they knew where to go/phone
If so shame on them!..if not ..well they had a bit of a problem getting hold of you!
.

----------


## caithnesslad

the incident happen right outside our front door so there wasnt a lot of guessing where the pup had come from point is they never even slowed down or stopped as i was outside and heard the bump but i never assumed it was the pup

----------


## suzywonton123

THIS 10 month old staffy pup was my daughters dog and best friend the car that killed him was traveling to wick hit him stopped then carried on there is only 2 houses in this area,who ever it was has damage to there car that the police now have,another car passed soon after and drove over the plastic on the road please if you no anything please report this to the police or pm myself,i have a heart broken daughter and this person should be ashamed and disgusted by there actions so cruel to do this to a animal. ::

----------


## suzywonton123

big difference between a cat and a 3 and a half stone staffy as for the damage to there car the police didnt say we would be liable,so are they liable to pay for my daughters beloved pup to be cremated,and they are certainly responsible for breakin my daughters and family heart.my daughter saw this pup being born and loved him from the moment she saw him,he went every where with her he was only 10 month old and a beautiful pup.

----------


## caithnesslad

well said suzywonton123 its ridiculous you cant not know what you hit other wise you should not be driving !!! and also speed might be a factor here how fast was the culprit going?? im absolutely disgraced by the person who ran the pup over, do the decent thing and admit what you did!! what if that had been a child? different story then!"!! if you are driving you should be able to stop in time for any thing that comes across your path,,,,,

----------


## caithgal

Thats absolutely heartbreaking.  I really hope bear didnt suffer.  I hope you find out who did this x

----------


## suzywonton123

thank you caithgal, bear didnt suffer we will do everything possible to find out who did this,this family have been up most of the night really upset my daughter is totally devasted,this person hit him and stopped then just drove of wish who ever this person is could see what they have done to my daughter her 11 year old brother and this family bear was so loved and such a handsome boy.

----------


## caithgal

Pups or any animal are part of the family and when something like this happens it is just devastating.  If it had been me i just couldnt live with knowing i had done that but unfortunately there are plenty who just dont think about the family.  Please keep us informed x

----------


## suzywonton123

We have lots of bits of plastic of the car who hit bear,the police have them,this persons car is damaged and will need fixed,we will do everything to find out who you are.

----------


## harden

sorry to hear about ur poor lassys pup maybe the driver had too much drink or drugs and new he or she was in trouble hopefully they will get in touch with you and appoligize and make things right to ur daughter like another pup and pay for disposal off you wee dog to be buried also why dont you put up the colour off the plastic bits so people can keep an eye open for this car...

----------


## Alrock

> ....hopefully they will get in touch with you and appoligize and make things right to ur daughter like another pup and pay for disposal off you wee dog to be buried....


That sounds fair enough though no obligation on their part to pay for anything.... But... & sorry, you probably don't want to hear this... If you do find the driver you owe them an apology for letting your dog be in a position whereby it was a hazard to motorists (I assume the vehicle was on the road at the time & hadn't mounted the pavement or was driving through your garden) & pay for the repairs to the vehicle.

& one more point... How would you feel if the driver had masnaged to swerve out of the way, dog survived, driver crashed, driver, passenger or passing pedestrian dead?

----------


## davem

Well Alrock - you have the empathy to think perhaps the OP might not want to hear something and post it anyway. Perhaps you'll have the consideration to delete the post. You can have no idea of the circumstance that led the dog to be where it was, and am sure the owners have thought of nothing else.
The thread was criticising a driver who had illegally driven off from the scene of a reportable accident. Never mind the pure selfishness of not letting the owner know.
You are trolling pure and simple!

----------


## suzywonton123

> That sounds fair enough though no obligation on their part to pay for anything.... But... & sorry, you probably don't want to hear this... If you do find the driver you owe them an apology for letting your dog be in a position whereby it was a hazard to motorists (I assume the vehicle was on the road at the time & hadn't mounted the pavement or was driving through your garden) & pay for the repairs to the vehicle.
> 
> & one more point... How would you feel if the driver had masnaged to swerve out of the way, dog survived, driver crashed, driver, passenger or passing pedestrian dead?


  we do not want to hear your what if story, the dog was on the road beside the verge was hit killed outright the driver stopped then drove of he hit the dog so hard there was pieces of thick grey plastic all over the verge, the only one dead is my daughters beautiful pup who was 10 month old and who we had to bury today.

----------


## caithnesslad

just wondering does anyone no anybody who transports hens?? incase the culprit is reading this post i have one thing to say too you IVECO.... we have your number, thankyou too everyone who has been so supportive through this tragic event the whole family are devastated by the loss of BEAR,, and again if you have any info at all you can give it anon to myself or suzywonton123,,
there is a 19 year old lassie absolutely breaking her heart over her beloved puppy that she took everywhere... if you would just come forward and admit what you did thats all we want as nothing is going to bring the pup back we just want you to do the decent thing
thankyou

----------


## caithnesslad

we are firm believers the truth will out someone out there has a very guilty complex or not as the case maybe this individual obviously has none as if they did they would have come to our door last night, but never mind what goes around comes around as they say..

----------


## bcsman

he is a troll davem,Alrock would should get off his fat backside and go a find a job,waster and scrounger come to mind



> Well Alrock - you have the empathy to think perhaps the OP might not want to hear something and post it anyway. Perhaps you'll have the consideration to delete the post. You can have no idea of the circumstance that led the dog to be where it was, and am sure the owners have thought of nothing else.
> The thread was criticising a driver who had illegally driven off from the scene of a reportable accident. Never mind the pure selfishness of not letting the owner know.
> You are trolling pure and simple!

----------


## Alrock

I'm sorry your daughter is devastated but I do feel that you are over  dramatising the situation by starting a witch-hunt against this poor  driver who probably already feels bad enough about the situation. At  least the driver did stop & I'm sure only left the scene once they  realised the dog was dead & there was nothing they could do.
I myself didn't know that hitting a dog was a reportable offence & quite possibly neither did the driver.
You  should never have started this thread in the first place & since  you did you have to expect differing opinions to yourself. A forum is  for debate, not back slapping.

----------


## caithnesslad

To cut that short and sweet were only asking for some straight answers not opnions,thanks.

----------


## Moderator

As always, the Admin & Mods of the forums have no way of verifying the facts.  This matter would appear to be in the hands of the Police so therefore this thread is now closed.

----------

